# my new planted 10 gal



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi all! First - many thanks to this forum for being the most helpful and informative. We started our tank without any knowledge this summer and had a major disaster this fall when all our fish died( Then I started reading (I wish I did it before, but you know... my son got two gold fish on 4th of July parade, we got the tank and so on... I know you heard this story gazillion times here( So now I want to redo my tank completely and make it nice and planted and I like shrimp so I want a lot))) and some fish too We are ready to buy plants this Sunday and start planting, but I want to double check with you guys on what I have and what I am planning to get to be sure that this time things will not go wrong. Thank you for any advise (keep in mind that we are beginners, have kid, not too much time and tiny budget, but we really want to try our best)
What do I have now: 10 gal tank kit Tetra care, 2 10 wt fluorescent lights 65K day light smth each., heater, filter from the kit (but I'm planning to change that cartridge for thick fabric (have no idea how to call it, but the one you have to cut yourself), big bag of black fluorite substrate, some fluorish tablets, some black gravel (I also have a little bit of blue gravel from my previous attempt but I think it is not good for plants and fish... think it does smth with water... but maybe I'm just being weirdo), cholla wood (sunken for a week in water), some black round rocks like 2-3 inch each, air rock and compressor, timer for light that goes for 8 hr now. I am also planning to make corner submerged air driven filter with bacteria and bio ceramic rings. i am not planning on CO2 now... just want to make it easy... but let me know if I really-really need it please. 
I have one guppy fish now) all that could survive a disaster(((( 
I am planning to buy: anubias nana 3 plans (to plant them around the wood), blyxa aubertii 4 plants to make it look like grass behind the wood (right back corner and center), Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia 5 plans to plant them in the left front corner of the tank to give some perspective... ), Nymphaea tiger lotus red 1 plant to plant it on front for nice color contrast..., sagittaria subulata for the very back ant top of the wood. Probably some moss for the wood.

In two weeks after planting I am planning on getting two otocinclus, 5 neon tetras and some shrimp (well I want lots of shrimp... like 3 red and 3 of other kind))))... I am thinking about 2 cory catfish but I think it will be too much for my 10 gal( and I hope guppy will be still alive)

I know I need to get master test kit and I'm getting it next week. Before I used strips.... I know about cycle (my tank is cycled now), I know about weekly water changes (changing once a week 30%) 
I think that's all I needed to mention.... So if you have some advise for me you are very welcome! I will post some pictures as soon as I'll start my tank aquascaping works.


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

I was a begginer too 4 months ago and because I started slow, I've achieved great results and minimal fish losses. Here are some ideas and things I did to begin.

First item I bought with the tank was a API kit, these are essential.

Stuffing the filter area with cheap and easily cut Filter floss is a great solution to buying those disposable ones that the manufactures sell. I tossed my white gravel after the first few weeks and switched to Sand and Fluval Stratum.

When I started 4 months ago, I started slow and only got Java Ferns and Anubias Nana and some small Bloodfin Tetras. 1 month later I start dosing daily with Seachem excel which is the liquid equiv of using co2. 

Initially I did 25% PWC every week.

After a month or so I started adding in small groups of fish every 2 weeks to let my filter adjust to the bioload. Also adding in Rotala and Amazon swords.

Last month I finally added in Some Amano shrimp who quickly went to work on eating stuff off plants. 

Just today almost 4 months later I've added in Otos, because they are extremely sensitive and I wanted to make sure they had the best chance to live in an established tank.

Presently I've gotten in to a 40% PWC every two weeks and small 10% plus Seachem Prime top ups every other week. I have a 20g so yours would obv be different.

Good luck, can't wait to see your progress. :icon_bigg


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks. Will definitely read about Seachem excel. 
I want to do smth that looks like junglefowl's 10 gal tank here. will see
I do not know about Prime though...My friends that in this hobby for many years told me that they do not add anything except tap water in their tanks...well except some fertilizers, CO2 and tap water.... and initial live nitrifying bacteria for the cycle at the very beginning... so I think it means no prime too? But I do not know for sure. And yes I am planning to add fish very slow and start with otocincluses... and my guppy I hope will be there)))


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

Tap water has chlorine in it so any de chlorinator like prime is a must. Unless you have clean well water, jugs of water from the store or some sort of RO hookup to their tap, your friends probably not puting pure tap water in.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

They specifically told me that using any dechlorinator or such is creating a tank of chemicals but not a natural environment... so they really use regular tap water... I put my tap water to stay for couple days anyway... and I used dechlorinator before but my tank crushed badly even with it (that was not a main reason but...)

Ok I got my plants!!! washing my fluorite now and gravel and rocks and will go!


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Here it is what we have now. Will wait for a week and add 2 otocincluses we had so much fun planting this weekend.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

And my little guppy is right there I think we have some leaf melting...( I ordered Seachem exel hope it will come next week. In general I think we did a good job. But any suggestions are welcome,guys! Thanks.


----------



## GrantUresh (Nov 11, 2013)

get your guppy some friends


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep definitely this Sunday with our weekly water change coz I think he is getting aggressive( and very lonely(((


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Straight tap water in an aquarium isn't a good idea. Chlorine is meant to kill bacteria, so enough of it can throw off your cycle. Your plants and fish can get burned by chlorine among other things. If you dont want to use dechlorinator, and you just have regular tap water. Put some in a bucket outside for a few days and the chlorine will gas off. Another way to build bacteria is get a pillow you don't care about, and pull some pillow stuffing out and put it in the filter (not too much though you don't want to slow your flow). Cory catfish are awesome I have a ton, they love to be kept in groups of 5 or more.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I read your plant list but is that Jungle Val in the back corner ?
Mentioned this because that plant is sensitive to Excel.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

I do it with my tap water(put it aside for a couple days) and I added a bit of dechlorinator this time. Thank you. I like cory's too) I want otocincluses to eat algae though... I read that they are more beneficial for tank than cory's... I also want to add some shrimp (my son loves shrimp) and neon tetras... I do not want overload my 10 gal though. Will add little by little and wait and see)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

gangstamama said:


> Here it is what we have now. Will wait for a week and add 2 otocincluses we had so much fun planting this weekend.


 Very nice job for a first-timer.
It's looking real good - keep it up !


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Raymond S. said:


> I read your plant list but is that Jungle Val in the back corner ?
> Mentioned this because that plant is sensitive to Excel.


What do you mean under sensitive? It will die from it? I need to check the list of what I got....(((


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep it's Vallisneria americana...


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

discuspaul said:


> Very nice job for a first-timer.
> It's looking real good - keep it up !


Thank you so much!!!! I like it and I spend a lot time to do my best with it even though I am a very busy person with work, colledge and family) I like all about fish tanks and aquascaping now.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's some pics of my modest little 10 gal for you to have a peek at- I'm pleased with the water clarity, which you've similarly achieved in yours:

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Anubias


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Yours looks lovely! I like the white sand. And design!


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

I am thinking on a good filter right now.... I do not like the one that came with a kit(((((


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi gangstamama, 

For a first effort, I think you've done a fantastic job.

A few pointers that I'd like to share:
1.) You have anubias which do better attached to drift wood or rock work, rather than being planted in the substrate. If you are going to leave them planted as you have, just make sure that the rhizome (this is like the sideways stem that leaves grow out of) is never buried, or the plant will eventually die off.

2.) My personal experience with the giant val, is that it is simply to big for the 10g. It easily can grow 6 feet given the adequate conditions and they are nutrient hogs, and prolific spreaders. Be prepared to keep a good maintenance schedule for them. Also as Raymond mentioned they are quite sensitive to Excel. Funny thing though is that they are so resilient that they seldom die off completely.

3.) I find planting crypts in bunches creates a much more aesthetically pleasing look because to the naked eye, it appears to like one very healthy plant.

4.) Start with as many plants as you can afford, so that algae will have a much harder time competing for nutrients.

Good luck.

See two my 10g tanks through different scapes. Btw, discuspaul's tank always look so good, a picture of health and vitality.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Great points! Thanks. We definitely started with only what we could afford plants. I was thinking about attaching anubias. Probably I will do it this Sunday during the maintenance... thanks for that. I think we didn't burie it complitely. Have to double check. And about val.... I do think it is a bit too big for my tank...but will see... we can trim it each week no problem with that. I read though that it not always dies from Exel... I read it here in plant discription comments.... will see... if it will die I will cry a little( and then will buy some swords or anubias.
Yours look great and heavily planted as I like))) especially 3d picture! Just lovely. Who lives in there?


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

What filter do you have in there?


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok. Funny thing. Pics 2 and 3 are the same tank probably 2 months apart. It's home to Cherry Red shrimp. I started with 6 in December and since then, I've moved 6 to the tank featured in pic 1, and I've sold of 10, and I still have over 30 in there.

Pics 1 and 4 are the same tanks as well, but quite a few months apart. Pic 1 is the latest rescape, done about 2 or 3 weeks ago, specifically for Celestial Pearl Danios (CPD).

As for filtration. In the shrimp only tank, I'm using a Hang on Back (HOB) filter, specifically an Aqueon 20. I also have a power head in there but that is mainly for the dissolution of CO2. The shrimp tank is also used as a plant grow out tank. The sponge pre-filter one there is an added filtration bonus.

On the other tank I was using an Aqueon 10.

In my opinion, HOB filters are great for small aquariums. They provide adequate flow with changeable media. You build it specific to your tank requirements.

Another 3d shot for you but this was mainly for the light reflection


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok great got it. I do not like the HOB filter that came with a kit... planning to change it for another one in a couple month. 
We just added 2 otos yesterday and looks like they doing great. We did water change and after adding ottos in couple hours water was cloudy and I was worrying that we have crush and ammonia spike again( and during the night they were hanging up high in the tank near the filter but right now water is much clearer and both otos are near the ground and on the wood and lookslike they are eating and happy. My husband is thinking that guppy ate a tail from one of the otos..... but I do not know... it could be sold that way right? Guppy shouldn't be very aggressive, should it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Guppies can be evil. :icon_twis

Don't go just by whether or not your water is clear to determine if you've got an ammonia spike going- you probably should test your water.

Tank looks awesome!

You might consider replacing the Vals with some of the smaller Crypts for a plant with a similar look but a better scale for a 10 gal tank?


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

I trimmed vals this weekend. Looks good now. I had test before and my new api kit will arrive tomorrow and I will double check. My tank was cycled when I started planting. I checked it with my last test strip... ((((will tell u my parameters tomorrow as soon as I will get my kit. Guppy is definitely pretty evil(((((


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Well... now I need help(((( my test kit arrived and the resuls are not good at all(((( my poor fish(((( pH is 7.4 ammonia is in between 0 and 0.25 closer to 0.25(((( nitrite is just rocket high 5.0(((( which is bad and I do not know what to do??? Water cahges every 2 days??? Bacteria are growing I can see them on wood and bio mash in the filter... nitrate are 0 to 5.0 closer to 0.... my bacteria are not working or what?
Water is cristal clear and fish looks happy .....((((


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Water changes, water changes, water changes. Probably several every day.

You want to get both your ammonia and nitrite under 0.25 ppm. 

If your test is accurate, with that sky-high nitrite level, your fish are experiencing gill damage- I'd highly recommend a 90% water change right now.

When you planted your tank, you probably stirred up some debris in the bottom of the tank, this triggered an ammonia spike, and your ammonia spike is now a nitrite spike. Pretty common occurance when working with relatively small volumes of water such as 10 gal tanks.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok. Will do changes. And see(((


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Do water changes twice a day... nitrites still like 1 ppm((( one of the ottos lost an eye((( feel so sad.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Your tank wasn't as cycled as you thought. Best advice is going to,be is patience. Keep up with your water changes and since your nitrates are that high. You almost in the last phase of the cycle. One day it will just be gone and you will get readings of nitrate. 

-Chris


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

We made it!!! Water changes (a lot water changes) and patience! API test readings today pH 7.4, ammonia 0 nitrites 0, nitrates 0!!! Anubias and val growing like crazy. Have maintenance for val every week. We added 4 neon tetras... well it's kinda mistery here coz we added 5 but we cannot find the fifth one for two days... two of em were tiny so I have an idea that guppy ate one... ottos couldn't eat it right? OK so we have 4 neons (they are nice little fellows), 2 ottos and one mean guppy! I do not want to add any more fish at all, but we r thinking on adding red shrimp (like 3-5 of em)... is it a good idea? I want 'em to eat some white growth on wood. And I want some color too....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gratz!!! Great work!!

Only- now that you've bottomed out your nitrates, you may need to dose some ferts for your plants  Don't worry- nitrates from fert dosing are very different from nitrate buildup from fish waste.

I have several friends who love to call tetras (especially neons) "filter stickers." (They love pulling my chain  ) Referencing how they tend to be delicate and struggle during initial acclimation to a tank. Your missing neon very likely didn't make it and was eaten by the other fish... doesn't take long for a little neon to be eaten entirely.

As long as the RCS have lots of hiding places, they've got a good shot in the tank. Probably won't see any babies (may not breed, and if they do, shrimplets very likely to be eaten).


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you so much!!! I am definetely very happy with my tank now) So what ferts should I start with? I am adding 1 ml of exel every other day and we put 3 fluorish tabs in different places when we started the tank (those nitrites were from fluorish???)


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

You can acclimate your vals to Excel by adding the Excel a bit at a time. Start with about 1/4 of what is called for on the bottle every other day and don't do the big dose after the water change, just the regular dose. Slowly work up to full doses (if you believe it is required) over a number of weeks and your vals should survive OK.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh my val seems fine. My moss don't look good though( I do small doses every other day.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Our guppy died((((( He was very sad and scarried last 3 days and was sitting under the filter. No white spots on him or anything visible.... moved him to quarantine tank and he died(((( other fish looks normal except ottos are way too active and swimming fast around... water parameters are fine and we did 50% water change after we took out the guppy. So should I add any Med to water? What could it be...? I also think if it could be that guppy ate one neon and got sick after that? If I will add med to the tank wouldn't it be also harmful to my nitrifying bacteria?


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Just checked my parameters everything is 0 and pH is 7.4 or 7.2....but something is wrong because ottos look lethargic like guppy was before his death(((( ok will go and read about fish meds(((( I know it was that lost neon who started the chain of infection((((( feel so bad for them(((((


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nooo don't start throwing meds in this tank!

Have you checked your water parameters? 

There's a good chance that your fish were harmed while your ammonia and nitrites were spiking during the tank cycle and are just now passing.

I'd probably just do some daily water changes to make sure that the water quality stays up, and keep watching the fish for any symptoms that would warrant medications.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

No symptoms.... fish just was sad and slow and died( parameters are pH 7.4-7.2 ammonia, nitrites nitrates 0 water is crystal clear and yes neonatal that were added after tank was cycled look good and happy.


----------



## sharko (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your guppy. I hope the otos make it.

Being from Arizona, I love the cholla wood. I never would have thought to use it in an aquarium but it looks fantastic. As others have said, anubias do best when growing on wood or rocks. I bet they would look amazing on the cholla as the roots would twist and turn through all the holes.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

I saw today how anubias grows on a wood. Looks really nice. Want to buy smaller anubias eventually and make it grow on wood. Thanks. For these plants that I have I do not want to disturb my substrate right now or to do major water change... will see. We got 5 red shrimp today and so my tank is complete for now I think. 4 neons, 2 otos, 5 red shrimp and tiny misterious snail (think we got it accidently with plants or fish somehow). They all look happy and busy, water is clear parameters are ideal! Love it.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

I think in a couple weeks we'll get two more neons to have a real school of them....do not want to overstock my tank though....


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Be careful where you get your livestock from. A lot of chain stores will sell you sick fishes whiteout even knowing what to look for to give you a healthy fish. I won't sell anything sick to my customers. Not trying to bash them it's just the hard truth that most people working at chain stores have never had fish and only tell you wat there trained to. 

Anyways. Neons need a stable tank. There not good starting fish. It's easiest to wait for the tank to establish itself and have a constant steady water param of ph ammonia nitrite and nitrate. Don't let the water get past 7.5 for them. I've kept them in hard and soft water, IMO they do best in softer more acidic water in the mid to high 6ph range. 

Guppies are pretty sturdy though. Dunno why yours died, maybe due to adverse affects of cycling the tank and ammonia, bad genetics, inbreeding, uknown health problems from the store or breeder. Number of things could have gone wrong. Instead of dosing excel you should try and do a diy basic sugar water yeast co2 set up. Liquid carbon isn't the same as gas carbon. 

Otherwise I'm impressed with your work and not giving up since last summer. I've had friends, customers, and family member give up after two months of having a tank because the dead fish discouraged them. No one listend to how to properly cycle the tank lol. Go figure,


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Oh. Btw welcome neighbor I live in the bay as well.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Yey neighbours! thank you thank you and yep I wish I could know all that stuff from the very beginning. I have to use chain stores most of the time because of my kid. He likes to go there and pick up the fish and he likes to watch other pets too and visit to someone's home or garage is not that excited for him so we're getting crying and whining little fellow in 5 min. However I am thinking on getting more shrimp eventually so I'll check yours stuff too I promice


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

So here is how my tank looks over the month. And one of our new shrimpies  
And now here is my question... I have tiger lotus bulb with one leaf (you can see it on last picture behind the wood) we bought it like that and we planted it over flourish tab and we buried it 2/3 down... And it stays like that for more than a month now... Looks like it grew some long I don't know... roots or something that looks like roots, but no other leaves whatsoever( is anything wrong with it? I've read that they grow like crazy and even blooming...


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

My question is where the hell did you get that sick piece of cholla tree. That's awesome!! 

Check out Neptune aquatics. Aqua forest aquarium. 6th ave aquarium. Those are the only real enticing spots for Lfs around here on this side of the bay.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you. We got shrimp from Neptune and oh my it was expensive(. I got cholla on save-on-crafts.com it was fast cheap and nice! Highly recommended!


----------



## tumbz (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice wood


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

My shrimp dies(((( from 5 that I bought 2 are still alive, 2 dead and 1 missing((((( all parameters 0, pH 7.4 all fish doing good, snail growing... I stopped adding exel when I got shrimp... Heard they can suffocate with too much CO2... Temperature is stable 74 degrees.. what's wrong???? Please help( and also where to get some simple and easy information about ferts? For newbies... Exel helped, fluorish tabs made my water bad... And I think killed my guppy... Or should I just buy a little bit more fish and make a closed low tech system? I read that for such systems you do not have to do water changes.... Plants will eat organic waste from fish... My friends call me crazy obsessed with that tiny tank, but I am so proud of what was already done...do not want to stop just because of 2 little dead shrimpies(oh I found bouth of them at the same spot in vallisneria bushes... Two days apart. I do not know if it's an important information... Really need help. 
And my tiger lotus doesn't want to grow any leavs whatsoever(((


----------



## LKomar3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks good!! You should paint the back of the tank black. it will make everything pop in the tank


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you. I can get black background... But I am in the mood of not having a background right now...kinda)
And I really need help with my shrimp situation...


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

What's the tds at. Excel is known to caused shrimp deaths. Anything with an excess amount of copper will kill them to. Fish can harass them to death.


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

I do not know... We do not have cupper there, I stopped adding exel before I added shrimp, our fish is peaceful (neons and otos)..... What is tds?


----------



## gangstamama (Mar 22, 2014)

Look at our awesome mama shrimp with eggs inside. Isn't it cool?


----------

